# Mice Not handled



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

I am considering to take up a breeding brood and stop short now because the current owner does not handle them at all. When asked, he say some will bite and some won't. I had just taken in 5 mice (ard 5weeks old) and I have been handling them. They are alright to be handled, even my toddler handles them too under very close supervision briefly. Should I consider his brood and filter out gradually or give it a total miss? Would mice accept handling and stop biting? His mice are around 6-8weeks old. Would appreciate some advise on this.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Breeding out biters or aggressive behavior is hit or miss. Sometimes a lot of the aggressive behavior is environmental. Stressful situations, like overpacked bins, wide open spaces, too frequent or too infrequent cleanings, or food shortages all contribute to aggressive behavior. If he's keeping several males in the same colony, that will also contribute a lot. If that's the situation, you can often tame the pups in your first litter away from that, and improve rapidly.

If, however, he's been breeding high-testosterone critters (because they tend to survive better in cruddy situations) either deliberately or accidentally, you'll have a lot more trouble breeding it out, because it's genetically heritable.


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

I am surprised to hear wide open spaces, too frequent cleaning as possible causes. I was told biting happens with any animal and to tame from their young as you mention. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Mice don't like wide open spaces, it can make them stressed/scared and so more likely to bite.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Biting shouldn't be expected as a "normal" thing. Pet shops will tell you that it is, but that's to cover their butts (legally).


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Ok.. I gotten the mice.. Handled one and it was ok.. hmm.. I hope to finish the bins-making today and will transfer them to new bins.. So I will handle everyone and see if they do bite.. Bin-making is hard work! Plus with an active child, it's hard to finish them all quickly :E


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

Teenybits said:


> Plus with an active child, it's hard to finish them all quickly :E


Oh I know that feeling so well, my bin making generally goes something like this

ok now i've got all the stuff i need out ready, lets start! 
ah where's the bin... on the other side of the room being pushed around by my kid (he's 2.5 and is obsessed with boxes), so get that back
nicely cut the wire to size to go around the mesh.... ok so why is there no little pile of wire here, ahhh where are all of them...
no those pliers/wire cutters are not toys.... neither is that utility knife, even though the blade is in.... no I really don't need your help to do this....


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

Lol Lilly, our kids are quite close in age; just weeks apart  She is able to leave much of my stuff alone but mama help me this, mama help me that ... I burn my fingers a few times w the soldering iron :|


----------



## Teenybits (Jun 3, 2016)

I finally handled everyone and put them in their new bins... And I am glad that none are biters.. I am so happy!


----------

